# Ncci edits confusion



## amartinez1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Surgery performed was partial patellectomy with reconstruction of the patella tendon. 
OP reads: complete and displaced left patella fracture involving 6 fragents, Multiple fragments were excised at the patella and then it goes on to explain the patella tendon reconstruction/repair. 
I came up with 27350(partial patellectomy) and 27380 for reconstruction of the patella tendon.
My question is if these two codes can be coded together? according to NCCI edits it has a 1 in which I believe a modifier can by pass the edit but not sure.


----------



## maryanneheath (Jul 13, 2011)

Per the AAOS Complete Global Service Data, repair of the patellar tendon (27380) is included under CPT code 27350, patellectomy, so I would ONLY bill 27350. 

MaryAnne


----------



## amartinez1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Is there any way you might be able to send me a copy of that from the book my physician is the kind that he needs to see proof. I dont have that book and I know it will help me out but it is so expensive and he doesnt want to buy it. Thanks a bunch. If emmail would be better angelica.martinez81@yahoo.com


----------

